# Heladera Whirpool WRX51X1  placa control con viper 32 afectado



## Nikola 1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Me llego al taller esta placa totalmente inoperante.
revisando la placa de control, encontre que se hallaba inoperante el circuito integrado viper32. al no hallarlo, opte por instalar el viper22a. comenzo a funcionar, pero las tensiones de salida oscilan constantemente, 3; 11; 12v(aproximadamente). y asi siempre. alguien hizo este cambio o sabe como repararla.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2014)

El 22 es de menor potencia.

Si tenía SO-8  y pusiste un  DIP-8 , zafas


----------

